# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  giúp mình về máy samsung c3303k

## messi

có ai biết giúp mình cái nhé.
mình đang dung dt ss c3303k mình đã firmware bản tiếng anh để tải game về không bị lỗi ẩn file nhưng vẫn bị.và mình có convern hỗ trợ video cho máy ss nhưng mình đổi đuôi video thành 3gp cope vào thẻ nhớ khi lắp vào đt thì lại bị ẩn không thấy đâu cả.cắm vào mt thi lại có.
các bạn có bản firmware tiếng việt cho mình nhé nhưng không bị lỗi ẩn file nhé

----------

